
Ransomeware attack hits major US data center provider - bluedino
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ransomware-attack-hits-major-us-data-center-provider/
======
blacksmith_tb
Odd typo in the headline, unless it's an outbreak of software inspired by Fela
Ransome Kuti[1].

1: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ransome-
Kuti_family](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ransome-Kuti_family)

~~~
nineumbrellas
Fair amount of typos in the article itself.

"Teh ransomware caused on outage of FIA Tech cloud services."

